# Mixes like Sojos or Honest Kitchen?



## Kriller (Aug 11, 2010)

Any of you raw diet feeders familiar with these mixes? They claim all you have to do is add raw meat and water and it's a healthy, well balanced dog food. I'm not sure I have the patience for an all raw diet and my girl gets sick of kibble like Wellness. Also if you do use these mixes what kind of meat should I add? Any info or testimonials would be much appreciated.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have used the sojourner in the past with my now passed male Dodge..He LOVED it,,I did alot of cooking/preparing every 4 days or so..but it was pretty fast, I really liked the sojourner.

With the sojourner, I used to add chicken, brown rice, and tho it had dehydrated veggies, I'd sometimes add veggies to it as well


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Kriller said:


> They claim all you have to do is add raw meat and water and it's a healthy, well balanced dog food.


I looked at the Sojos and it's mainly a bunch of carbs.

Since you have to add the meat anyway why not skip the carbs and just do the meat. It's really not THAT difficult to do a raw diet.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I use Honest Kitchen when I travel with Rafi. He likes it and the ingredients are good. He doesn't digest it as well as regular raw though but he does ok on it. 

A healthier thing to try (to get you started) would be the big Bravo 10 pound tubes or the patties.


----------

